# It's About Time



## Meanderer

*It's about time - Bel Kaufman*


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

She is awesome.  And right.  It's luck.  Pure and simple.  I'm a little more than half her age and fighting the wheelchair.  But it also helps to love life.  Loving life makes you feel lucky even if you ain't.


----------



## Josiah

She's a real treasure. I loved the soliloquy on Jewish humor. She should loose those glasses, but you don't say that to a woman who is 102.


----------



## Meanderer

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> She is awesome.  And right.  It's luck.  Pure and simple.  I'm a little more than half her age and fighting the wheelchair.  But it also helps to love life.  Loving life makes you feel lucky even if you ain't.


Good for you Blaze!  A full life is not always measured in years.


----------



## Meanderer

*Still Asking Betty*

Interview with Betty Halbreich.
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/still-asking-betty (VIDEO)


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Meanderer said:


> Good for you Blaze!  A full life is not always measured in years.



Thank you.



Meanderer said:


> Interview with Betty Halbreich.
> http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/still-asking-betty (VIDEO)



Another awesome lady!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 12521


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Interesting videos, Meander.


----------



## Meanderer

So far it seems to be all about women with large glasses.....but I found a man, talking on Dec 31. 2007....it's about time.
View attachment 12608


----------



## Meanderer

*What Is Time?*

“Life is enslaved to the passage of time... Except for this moment which is free”
http://www.timephysics.com/


----------



## Meanderer

*An Illustrated Talk With Maurice Sendak*

When Christoph Niemann stumbled on a “Fresh Air” interview with Maurice Sendak, wild things started to transpire.


----------



## Meanderer

*Need More Time?  2015 gives you 'leap second'!*

[h=1]Why 2015 Will Be One Second Longer Than 2014[/h]You won’t get an extra full day added to your year until February 29, 2016. But this year we at least get to have a leap second. 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/how-to/blog/why-is-there-an-extra-second-this-year


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*It’s about time! The clock that keeps the entire U.S. ticking*

have you ever wondered where time actually comes from? In this episode of “Power Players,” we ventured to the U.S. Naval Observatory in search of answers.


Situated atop a hill overlooking much of Washington, D.C., the observatory is perhaps best known as the home of the vice president’s mansion, but it is also home to the nation’s master clock.  Every time you turn on your cell phone or plug an address into your car’s GPS, you are actually communicating with the Naval Observatory.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/power-p...-keeps-the-entire-u-s--ticking-112749530.html  (VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]It's about time - Walter Spier[/h]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Time Slips Away!
Shocking Blue was a Dutch rock band from The Hague formed in 1967. Their biggest hit "Venus" went to #1 on the Billboard Hot 100 in February 1970, and the group disbanded in 1974.





Mariska Veres in 2006


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Senator Hubert Humphrey Interview*

Senator Hubert Humphrey (D-MN) appeared on the “Longines Chronoscope” interview program. Topics included the growth of communism, President Dwight D. Eisenhower’s foreign policy, and what issues he believes would dominate the 1954 congressional elections.


This fifteen-minute interview was from December 2, 1953. 
http://www.c-span.org/video/?302330-1/senator-hubert-humphrey-interview


----------



## imp

HHH was a career politician who accomplished nothing of significance as I recall it. A good thing he was not elected President.    imp


----------



## imp

Meanderer said:


> Time Slips Away!
> Shocking Blue was a Dutch rock band from The Hague formed in 1967. Their biggest hit "Venus" went to #1 on the Billboard Hot 100 in February 1970, and the group disbanded in 1974.



We always believed Shocking Blue to be singing verse about some kind of drug activity, their line seemed to sound like, "I'm you vial of joy-desire".    imp


----------



## Meanderer

"The group's guitarist Robbie Van Leeuwen wrote this song. The group is from The Netherlands, which led to an interesting translation problem when Shocking Blue lead singer Mariska Veres sang the English lyrics. Van Leeuwen wrote the first line down incorrectly: what was supposed to be "A goddess on the mountain top" he wrote as "A goddness on the mountain top," and that's exactly how Veres sang it. Most listeners didn't notice, and the many cover versions corrected the error, but the result was a #1 hit with a misspoken first line thanks to a typo".
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1402


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

I've totally lost myself in this thread. Best thread I've seen yet on Senior Forums because it has inspired me to do a series of 3 paintings and name the Series "It's About Time" (if you don't mind). When that one guy in post #11 said to do something "Even some butterfly wings", it reminded me of the painting I did with a flock of birds. There's more to it than just the birds which ties it to the "Time" theme. 

I already have the first two of the series painted. When I painted them I didn't have a title for them and had no idea they would be so fitting for "It's About Time". I knew they had a connection but couldn't quite put it into words. Now I have it! Thank you for the inspiration Meanderer. When I complete the third painting of the series, I'll post them in my Art thread.


----------



## Meanderer

imp said:


> HHH was a career politician who accomplished nothing of significance as I recall it. A good thing he was not elected President.    imp


Hi Imp! The post was not about Hubert Humphrey, but the name of the show was Longines Chronoscope (makers of timepieces) and the interview itself is a slice of time from 1953, that shows the difference in political interviews when compared to today.  I agree, he was like a piece of furniture that was kept around because it was comfortable. Sometimes, we need that.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

that was scary but interesting…on a lighter note...


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> that was scary but interesting…on a lighter note...


Yeah, that last one, with the creepy clocks,was a border-line pick! 

It takes time...to become real! I agree.  Our Grand Daughter  had a stuffed rabbit that she sucked the ears of.  After a time, Grandma needed to sew new ears on the bunny, and since it was nearing the end of the year, we sent a card with it that read "Happy New Ears"!


----------



## Meanderer

*Philip Zimbardo: The psychology of time*






http://www.ted.com/talks/philip_zimbardo_prescribes_a_healthy_take_on_time?language=en#t-186425


----------



## Lara

I love this thread and the wisdom in the videos on page one.

*Retirement. It's about time...

*


----------



## Meanderer

*Terry Clarke "Its About Time" In His Own Words*






The Terry Clarke Quartet (Juno Jazz All Stars) Passion Dance-Lula lounge


----------



## Moonflight




----------



## Meanderer

"Hello, Dali"......December 14, 1936!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]It's About Time - Artemio Colon[/h]


----------



## Lara

As time goes by I realize...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Moonflight

I first read this poem as a school girl, and these lines


" But at my back I always hear
Time’s wingèd chariot hurrying near;"  

"The grave’s a fine and private place,But none, I think, do there embrace."


 stayed in my head and haunted me.  It haunts me still.

I think its funny that something so beautiful was created as a tool for seduction.  It would have worked on me though.






To his coy Mistress - Andrew Marvell

Had we but world enough and time,
This coyness, lady, were no crime.
We would sit down, and think which way
To walk, and pass our long love’s day.
Thou by the Indian Ganges’ side
Shouldst rubies find; I by the tide
Of Humber would complain. I would
Love you ten years before the flood,
And you should, if you please, refuse
Till the conversion of the Jews.
My vegetable love should grow
Vaster than empires and more slow;
An hundred years should go to praise
Thine eyes, and on thy forehead gaze;
Two hundred to adore each breast,
But thirty thousand to the rest;
An age at least to every part,
And the last age should show your heart.
For, lady, you deserve this state,
Nor would I love at lower rate.
       But at my back I always hear
Time’s wingèd chariot hurrying near;
And yonder all before us lie
Deserts of vast eternity.
Thy beauty shall no more be found;
Nor, in thy marble vault, shall sound
My echoing song; then worms shall try
That long-preserved virginity,
And your quaint honour turn to dust,
And into ashes all my lust;
The grave’s a fine and private place,
But none, I think, do there embrace.
       Now therefore, while the youthful hue
Sits on thy skin like morning dew,
And while thy willing soul transpires
At every pore with instant fires,
Now let us sport us while we may,
And now, like amorous birds of prey,
Rather at once our time devour
Than languish in his slow-chapped power.
Let us roll all our strength and all
Our sweetness up into one ball,
And tear our pleasures with rough strife
Through the iron gates of life:
Thus, though we cannot make our sun
Stand still, yet we will make him run.


----------



## Meanderer

A marvelous poem, Moonflight, thank you!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Marvell





A statue of Andrew Marvell, located in the Marketplace, Kingston upon Hull, UK


----------



## Moonflight

The Stones - Time waits for no one


<span style="color:#000000;"><font size="4">


----------



## Lara

_It's About Time..._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Can't unscramble an egg ~ Willi Kief


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Yesterday....


----------



## Pappy

Looks like a grandfather clock with a backache.


----------



## Meanderer

Futurama - time travel song


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Nostalgia.......


----------



## Meanderer

Tony Bennett/Once Upon A Time




Click on Youtube to watch


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Roger Miller cover of The Beatles Yesterday 1966


----------



## Meanderer

Aileen Quinn in musical "Annie" (1982), singing legendary "Tomorrow" as little orphan Annie


----------



## Meanderer

Casablanca - As Time Goes By - Original Song by Sam (Dooley Wilson)


----------



## DaveA

Meanderer said:


> "And just so you know....."


I hate to confess but my grand-daughter and I have that conversation quite often when I pick her up after school.  Just change the "Father Time" to "grampa".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

A Bunch of Thyme- Jesse Ferguson


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson ~ Moment of Forever ~~


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

God Is A 3 MPH God....He is taking His sweet little time.
by Hannah Bayer

"In Haiti there is such a thing called “Haitian time." If something is scheduled at 4, then people might start showing up at 4:30 and it may not actually start until 5. This is how everything happens, from soccer games to meetings. I will admit, I have never been the most timely person, so going to Haiti and having time be laid back was easier for me than others that went with me. But as Americans, who rush through each and every day with a million things to do we don’t see “Haitian time” as a cultural norm, but something that is wrong with their country. Our arrogance starts to cloud our eyes and we say “they’re just too lazy to get here on time” or “they must not care about this enough to be here on time"." 

"The Haitian people do things on their own time without worrying about countless other activities. They also enjoy the moments of time God has blessed them with and soak up His true beauty. Some Haitians do have school and work to attend, but afterwards, their time is used for whatever they need it for. They know what needs to be done, and their philosophy is that if they don’t get it done today, there is always tomorrow. In America, we are so focused on the next step that we completely miss God’s beauty that is being shown to us in the now. Although we both have 24 hours in a day, it amazes me how polar opposite and extreme America and Haiti use it".


----------



## Meanderer

Scotty McCreery - Five More Minutes


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Benefits of Wasting Time
byJessica






"I’ve come to the realization that wasting time isn’t such a bad thing, especially not when you spend it doing the things you love. Yeah, I may be watching “too much” TV and spending long afternoons reading and a lot of time on Tumblr and be writing things that currently have no importance, but these are things I genuinely love to do. These are things that make me happy, relax me, and keep my head above water".

"When you take time for yourself, that time is important. That time will keep you sane. All those little things you love? You need to have time to do them and you need to allow yourself that time without it becoming another chore, another item on your to-do list, or something you’ll feel guilty about later".


----------



## Lara

"Time hurries on....and the leaves that are green turn to brown.

And they wither with the wind..."


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

A sense of timelessness...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Welcome September....time to change the Perpetual Calendar!  Anyone else use one?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A New York Minute


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

It's about time this Hat is available at *Party City* for Halloween...$25

https://www.partycity.com/costume-accessories-hats


----------



## Sunny

This is a wonderful thread. I really enjoyed the first post, with the wonderful Bel Kaufman interview. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

It's Five O'Clock, Somewhere!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Time waits for no man, time is obviously a woman.


An old teacher asked her student, "If I say, 'I am beautiful,' which tense is that?"  The student replied, "It is obviously past."


Retirement is the time in your life when time is no longer money.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

_It's about Christmas Time..._


----------



## peppermint

Christmas Tree is up and decorated....I also have another smaller tree in the front room....I love Christmas....But it's a time I miss so many that have passed....

As we get older there are more that have passed...Today a younger person passed away....(A very sad sole)….


----------



## MeAgain

We don't do xmas. Last time we did was in 1984. My mother passed in 1988 and she wanted a xmas tree so we had to buy all the decorations again for her to look at the tree. She passed in our front room at home that I turned into a hospital room. I still like some of the songs and if greeted return the greeting.


----------



## Lara

"Time After Time" by Iron & Wine


----------



## Meanderer

Sandra van Nieuwland - Time In A Bottle


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

_"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time"

_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lara

It's about time...


----------



## fmdog44

If anyone tells you we cannot _see_ time tell them to go look at their high school yearbook.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Lara

Only Time - _Enya_


----------



## Meanderer

How to Slow Down the Passing of Time | Jedidiah Jenkins | TEDxOccidentalCollege


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

It's about time.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

About Time - Trailer


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Time For Sherlock Holmes
 by   David Dvorkin   (Author) 

Sherlock Holmes meets H. G. Wells, discovers the secret of immortality, hunts Professor Moriarty across time and space, and manipulates the destiny of mankind, all with the unflinching support of the stalwart Dr. Watson, who is coping meanwhile with finding and losing the love of his life."A lot of fun." – The Arizona Republic "Doyle to Wells to Dvorkin - nice triple play!" – New York Times Book Review


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Marg

Hold on, let me check the time...


----------



## LindaB

Josiah said:


> She's a real treasure. I loved the soliloquy on Jewish humor. She should loose those glasses, but you don't say that to a woman who is 102.


She fielded a loaded question: If you could go back in time, what would you do differently?" She said she would make totally different decisions about her marriages, her career, etc. 
I would do that as well, ASSUMING ( this part is big) that I knew then what I know now. I don't mean knowing how things would turn out, but assuming that I was smarter about life and knew more about people, myself and the world. Then I would make completely different decisions.


----------



## Butterfly

I tend to think that if I went back, if I were only armed with the information I had when I made the original decisions, I'd probably make the same ones again.  I don't think any of us make lousy decisions while knowing at the time that they are lousy decisions.  At least I didn't.  And who knows -- maybe the opposite decision would have turned out to be even lousier than the one made.

After all, one decision, particularly a major one -- career, marriage, etc. -- isn't just one isolated decision like what to have for dinner.  Major decisions have a ripple effect (i.e., the butterfly effect) which change the whole tenor of everything a person does thereafter.


----------



## RadishRose

Butterfly said:


> And who knows -- maybe the opposite decision would have turned out to be even lousier than the one made.


That always hangs me up.


----------



## RadishRose

Butterfly said:


> Major decisions have a ripple effect (i.e., the butterfly effect) which change the whole tenor of everything a person does thereafter.


and, of those whose lives you've touched, ad infinitum.  

This is why I can't think about things like this.... I'll end up in the loony bin.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


>


Hey, Ken, this reminds me of "The Twilight Zone"...lol.


----------



## Lara

there's no time
 for beginning your day
with regrets and worries
of yesterday 

it will shatter your
 promising today
and ravage your
hopeful tomorrow


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Time Warp


----------



## Lewkat

Time exists only in our minds.


----------



## Lara

I feel time began when the sun and moon were created. Timekeeping however has evolved, is complicated, and spans cultural understandings, biology, and physics. The link below simplifies it all.

_"The human mind has long grappled with the elusive nature of time: what it is, how to record it, how it regulates life, and whether it exists as a fundamental building block of the universe. This timeline traces our evolving understanding of time through a history of observations in CULTURE, PHYSICS, TIMEKEEPING and BIOLOGY."_

Here is a link to a timeline of how timekeeping has evolved. It's very easy to understand, fascinating, and includes visuals as well.
https://www.quantamagazine.org/what...-physics-biology-clocks-and-culture-20200504/


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Liberty




----------



## ohioboy

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_A future Time Travel Port.........._


----------



## Lara

Daylight Savings time must be a nightmare for Clock Shop owners!
By the time they get them all turned back, it's time to move them forward.


----------



## Meanderer

Did Leonardo da Vinci invent the egg timer?

"The parachute. The helicopter. The hoverboard. It's well known that all of these were invented by the Renaissance polymath, Leonardo da Vinci, who died 500 years ago. But can the egg timer also be added to this list? That is the stunning conclusion reached by researchers who have spent literally hours poring over one of Leonardo's notebooks, now held at the British Library in London."







"In a forthcoming article to be published in _Questa Poi_, and shown exclusively to the British Library, two North American scholars, Tom Levine and Jerry Koprowicz, have demonstrated that the device in the upper right-hand corner of folio 242 verso may have been some form of primitive apparatus for timing the boiling of an egg. As Tom and Jerry conclude, it appears that sand was intended to descend from the upper to the lower chamber, via a middle capsule designed to account for variations in gravitational flow and the intercalation every 4 years of a leap second. Whether this would have enabled Leonardo to cook the perfect boiled egg remains open to question."
Read More


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Disgustedman

Thst was a  fantastic book, read it a dozen times. It's a definite read for kids.


----------



## Meanderer

“Time” is the most commonly used noun in the English language; it’s always on our minds and it advances through every living moment. But what is time, exactly? Do children experience it the same way adults do? Why does it seem to slow down when we’re bored and speed by as we get older? How and why does time fly?




​“_Why Time Flies_ captures us. Because it opens up a well of fascinating queries and gives us a glimpse of what has become an ever more deepening mystery for humans: the nature of time” (_The New York Times Book Review_). This “intellectual adventure renders a hefty topic accessible to the general public” (_Richmond Times-Dispatch_), is an instant classic, a vivid and intimate examination of the clocks that tick inside us all."


----------



## Meanderer

Disgustedman said:


> Thst was a  fantastic book, read it a dozen times. It's a definite read for kids.


?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

​ROME WAS BUILT IN A DAY!​                   July 8, 2022 by Hideaki Tailor 




*Archaeologists make a startling discovery!*​*ROME, ITALY* — Here’s a newsflash to all those underachievers who fall back on the old claim that ‘Rome wasn’t built in a day.’
“Turns out it was,” says Phoenix Institute archaeologist professor Rupert Valt.
City workers found the proof in an old earthen jar. They were digging a sewer line in the heart of the old city.
‘When we opened the jar we found tablets carved with the plans for building Rome. There was also a work schedule,” said Professor Valt.
“The schedule called for 20,000 workers, soldiers, and slaves to be on the construction site at 5 a.m. sharp.  Romulus and Remus signed the plans themselves.  The schedule a tight 24-hour timeframe in which to complete construction – from beginning to end.”
“This is a very exciting discovery,” gushed historian Inga Borr of the Medici Community College. “According to legend, the twin brothers settled Rome in 753 B.C.  on one of the Seven Hills of Rome — Palatine Hill.  We now have proof that supervised the construction project. Romulus, in particular, was a great General Contractor.
A Roman builder named Horticus prepared the blueprints and work schedule.  The city workers also found his diary in the jar.
“It’s a big jeroboam,” Valt commented.  “A magnum-sized jug.”
With winter fast approaching, Horticus proposed a plan to replace the hundreds of tents and caves with a  proper city. He wanted the city to have dwellings, shops, roads and parks, temples and public spaces, arenas, and theaters. He had a bold vision.
“Horticus was evidently quite full of himself,” Ms. Boring remarked.   
*HOW IT HAPPENED**  (link)*​*



*


----------

